# Which van conversion narrowed down to Two



## Pumpintulip (Jan 21, 2011)

We have a decision to make, after much deliberation and searching we have narrowed our choice for a van conversion down to two:
Rapido V53 or the Globecar Style. 
We have similar quotes for both with the same extras - oven, awning and towbar. I like the look of the Globecar but the shower seems too intrusive and as the side door does not pull right across due to the "porthole" windows it seems more cramped. The Rapido has a combined hob and sink making the kitchen prep area small and I'm not sure the shower with its curtain is practical. Any views/experience with either would be much appreciated.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am afraid that I can't help you on your choice. I tried the Adria Twin but did not like it once we began living in it. There are a lot of British conversions, although I assume that you have already discounted those. Many of the smaller converters are prepared to do bespoke work for you.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

rowley said:


> I am afraid that I can't help you on your choice. I tried the Adria Twin but did not like it once we began living in it. There are a lot of British conversions, although I assume that you have already discounted those. Many of the smaller converters are prepared to do bespoke work for you.


Any specific reasons for not liking the Adria Twin, and which variant did you have please?

Colin


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would be looking at which has the most storage because that's the biggest problem with a PVC. My own conversion has the same layout as the V53 with the exception that I have a panel which starts 100mm from the back doors so I have vertical storage for chairs, windbreak ect.
I also fitted a gas tank underneath which cuts down on the need for a gas locker. Also if you are having an oven fitted then you will lose storage inside.
Is it the same base vehicle, my preference was for a Peugeot rather than a Fiat. 
The Globecar may come with the fitted fly screen across the door which is a bonus.


Mike


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Globecar for me - it just seems better - but your needs may well be different to ours


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

camallison said:


> rowley said:
> 
> 
> > I am afraid that I can't help you on your choice. I tried the Adria Twin but did not like it once we began living in it. There are a lot of British conversions, although I assume that you have already discounted those. Many of the smaller converters are prepared to do bespoke work for you.
> ...


Hi,

After looking at Rowley's Adria Twin (many thanks as you can't beat checking out a van with an actual owner  ) we bought our Twin - the original layout 2009 model with transverse double bed, which after four years and 30,000 miles we still think suits us as a couple especially having done a few mods.

We have looked at a few Globecar conversions and didn't like the shower across the main aisle. We certainly like the wide open side door compared to a coachbuilt box 8)

Sorry but can't help with your decision but maybe a Globecar owner will respond. I'm not familiar with the Rapido conversion but there seems to be more main manufacturers' PVC's around now.

From our friend's experience with buying from a small UK converter the time to achieve actual delivery was somewhat extended and some of the features in the bespoke design didn't work in practice.

Steve


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

camallison said:


> rowley said:
> 
> 
> > I am afraid that I can't help you on your choice. I tried the Adria Twin but did not like it once we began living in it. There are a lot of British conversions, although I assume that you have already discounted those. Many of the smaller converters are prepared to do bespoke work for you.
> ...


Hi,

After looking at Rowley's Adria Twin (many thanks as you can't beat checking out a van with an actual owner  ) we bought our Twin - the original layout 2009 model with transverse double bed, which after four years and 30,000 miles we still think suits us as a couple especially having done a few mods.

We have looked at a few Globecar conversions and didn't like the shower across the main aisle. We certainly like the wide open side door compared to a coachbuilt box 8)

Sorry but can't help with your decision but maybe a Globecar owner will respond. I'm not familiar with the Rapido conversion but there seems to be more main manufacturers' PVC's around now.

From our friend's experience with buying from a small UK converter the time to achieve actual delivery was somewhat extended and some of the features in the bespoke design didn't work in practice.

Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Colin, there were several things that I found frustrating, not major.
We swopped to the Wildax Aurora Leisure with a rear lounge and front dinette,which somehow gives us more space and storage especially in the kitchen. At the time this was virtually the only pvc with that layout, except for the Monaco. It was very useful that the converter was prepared to fit extra things for me, and order the base model with the extras that I required. 
I still like the Aurora and am unlikely to change, however nothing is perfect and I find the swivel seats noisy and they foul the handbrake. They are also not smooth to operate like the swivels were in the Twin. (Why??)I have modified the washroom as I was not happy with that! 

Pumpintulip, Take your time. I hope that you find the model that you want, and I wish you many happy miles and hours in it.


----------



## Pumpintulip (Jan 21, 2011)

Just to update those of you that responded to my post, we decided on the Globecar Style van conversion.


----------

